# Excellent resource site



## Scott Bushey (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.biblecentre.net/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks good Scott!


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow. Great site!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## kceaster (Mar 4, 2005)

I am a bit leary about this site because they seem to be using the same code as the Christian Classics Ethereal Library. I hope they got permission. I see their copyrights from various other sources, but they did not mention CCEL.

KC


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, thank you very much. i have been looking for Machen's _Virgin Birth_ and there it is....


----------

